# Cartier Replacement Strap



## fatboyflyer

I have a Cartier Tank Divan that requires a replacement strap as the current leather strap has some serious wear. As a Cartier replacement is going to cost several hundred pounds and has a quoted life of 12 months I wondered about a 3rd party leather strap but I would like one to have the original Cartier buckle fitted to it. It also is I would think an unusual size at 30mm at the watch end and 24mm at the buckle, so may have to be custom made.

Is there such a service avalable, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## mel

Google "Vintage Watvch Straps" or "Toshi Watch Straps", either may be able to help, otherwise try "custom watch straps" :lol:


----------



## fatboyflyer

mel said:


> Google "Vintage Watvch Straps" or "Toshi Watch Straps", either may be able to help, otherwise try "custom watch straps" :lol:


Thanks. I was aware of Toshi but they are straight and rather chunky in style, not really suitable. Googling "custom watch straps" as you suggested brought up this http://www.watchnetwork.com/watchstraps/ which would do a custom sharkskin strap for me for $159 - which seems pretty good.

Anybody had any experience of them?


----------

